# Reading Kindle eBooks on Nook?



## ZeeBook (Jan 30, 2012)

Can I read Kindle eBooks on a Nook directly?

Are there converters once I've downloaded the digital file that
will convert Kindle formatto Nook format?

ZeeBook


----------



## Will Write for Gruel (Oct 16, 2010)

If the Kindle book doesn't have DRM encoded, you can use a tool like Calibre (it's free) to convert the file to epub format and then side load it. I've done this with over 100 Kindle books.

If the Kindle book DOES NOT have DRM it will say something like this:

"Simultaneous Device Usage: Unlimited"

Here's the link to get Calibre.

http://calibre-ebook.com/

So get Calibre and experiment with a free Kindle book or two. That should give you your answer.


----------

